
FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE Available - IgorPartola
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2013-June/001479.html
======
emaste
posted last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5839043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5839043)

